# Need help with 65 GTO



## hitekcm (Jan 9, 2011)

This car was an automatic, put in a M21 , driveshaft is too short but since it came with the car and not installed I don't even know if it's the correct original for this car. 1965 GTO. Anyone know the length of the shaft I may need. Also is it possible my problem could also be the muncie is a short shaft? I am way short nearly a foot! Any help would be appreciated. Thakms


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Call a local driveshaft builder. They will tell you what measurements you need. Give them the measurements and then go pick up your new driveshaft. Probably be less than $150 bucks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No such thing as a short shaft Muncie. From what I've seen, the drivehsaft is about the same length with and auto as it is with a stickshift car. Just the front yoke differs...What facn8me states is the best advice: you'll get a new, straight shaft that will bolt right in and won't vibrate, etc. Not a lot of $$$, either,


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

hitekcm,
64 to 67 STOCK GTO/Tempest/Lemans used a 60 inch drive shaft for two speed automatics and all manual transmissions. That is measured from center of u-joint to center of u-joint.
The TH400 automatic 3 speed trans for the 67GTO was almost 3/4 inch longer, so they used a driveshaft that was 59.34" or so.
I think there was a long tail shaft muncie for the big Pontiacs.
If you care to, check out the ungodly long muncie tailhousing on ebay right now. It's ebay #400252586923 link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/400252586923?_rdc=1&item=400252586923&ru=http://motors.shop.ebay.com:80/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=400252586923&_fvi=1&vxp=mtr
I'm not sure, but maybe there is a long tail version of the TH400? Maybe your GTO had a long tail automatic in it? 
So it seems you've got a mystery driveshaft and will have to find a used one, or have a new one made. If you've got non-stock rear end, or a long tail trans, or some other combo, you may have to go for a custom length new unit.

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Got a driveshaft from 65 GTO factory 4 speed muncie if needed $50.00 plus shipping .


----------



## larsdav4 (Jul 1, 2018)

Did anybody ever figure out if the 65 GTOs did come with a 'Long" Muncie tail shaft from the factory? I am doing this same swap and bought a M21 from a 69 Camaro. Trying to figure out what I will need. The car is at the shop getting painted now. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

larsdav4 said:


> Did anybody ever figure out if the 65 GTOs did come with a 'Long" Muncie tail shaft from the factory? I am doing this same swap and bought a M21 from a 69 Camaro. Trying to figure out what I will need. The car is at the shop getting painted now. Thanks!



This posting is over 6 years old. There have been other more recent posts covering this. But, it would not hurt to include an answer on this post for the future if someone does a search. :thumbsup:

Here is what I have coming from the AMA Specifications on the 1964 & 1966 year model. I do not have the 1965 spec's.

*1964*, Tempest/Lemans, 115" wheelbase, Rear tread width - 58". This length shown to be used on all transmissions: Outer Diameter 3.25", 60.15" long, .065" wall thickness.

*1966*, Tempest/Tempest Custom/Lemans/GTO, 115" wheelbase, Rear tread width increased on 1966 models to 59". This length shown to be used on all transmissions: Outer Diameter 3.25" , 60.0" long, .065 wall thickness.

The 1964 Pontiac A-bodys was the only year that had the small upper control arm mount/bushing and most likely account for the slight length difference. So 60" is probably what you want - but, you can confirm that by measuring. :bigSmile:


----------

